
Ask HN: What's your favorite technical interview question? - devchuk
I&#x27;m in the midst of the interview process for several new grad positions, so I&#x27;ve been having fun with algorithmic questions lately
======
schilick
Give an example of where you have applied your technical knowledge in a
practical way.

------
dylanhassinger
how would you architect a tic tac toe game

